# Comment uploader des fichiers vers USB de livebox2



## Nico77 (9 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Voila j'ai un ipad2 et une livebox2. Sur mon iPad j'ai téléchargé 2 applications : media connect et fusion stream. Sur la livebox2, il y a une prise USB en façade et lorsque je branche une clé USB contenant des vidéos et de la musique, je vois le contenu de la clé grâce aux applications citées ci-dessus.

Mon objectif n'est pas de lire le contenu de la clé sur mon iPad car les 2 applications sont limitées en format de fichiers mais de transférer des fichiers téléchargés via icab sur mon iPad vers la clé USB sur la livebox.

Avez-vous des idées sur la manière de procéder pour uploader des fichiers sur la clé?

Merci d'avance, toutes les idées sont bonnes à prendre, les applications que j'utilise ne sont peut-être pas les bonnes, si vous avez mieux, n'hésitez pas 

A+


----------

